# Radeon HD 6770 or 6790 or 6850??



## nx112 (Jan 8, 2012)

Radeon HD 6770 ,HD 6790 and HD 6850.
I want you guys to tell which is the best GPU at 1440*900 resolution and also  works smooth in future for at least 3 years at this Resolution(or below it).

HD 6770 has got the most positive reviews and it is a very good performer.

HD 6790 consumes more power but it has memory bandwidth and memory clock speed greater than 6770 and 6850.

HD 6850 :- i have seen a lot of suggestions of this card over 6790.Benchmark results are very good.

Please answer to this thread.
I want to know opinion of you guys.

Also i am going for 6790 ,should i go for 6850 for being future proof or 6790 will handle everything with ease.Please reply(i am very confused).
Or is it better to wait for 7000 series??
Thanks,
nx112


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 9, 2012)

for your requirements consider atleast a 6950


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 9, 2012)

6850 is good


----------



## Rishabh Mittal (Jan 9, 2012)

I would suggest you to go with MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition.
This one is nicely factory overclocked and is great for dx11 gaming. 


MSI R6850 Cyclone PE/OC Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity


----------

